# Still a few left



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

42 in our field to be exact.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow; wish there were a fraction of that many around here.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice to see! Everywhere I hunt the numbers are down... And that is 3 counties. Coshocton,Ashtabula,and Tuscarawus. I pass numerous small bucks and does each year hoping it will help the areas I hunt but does not seem to matter. If you ever need a hunting partner shoot me a PM...lol. Nice to see some made it.


----------



## markymark (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice pics thank you for sharing


----------

